# iBooks macbook et iPad AIR 2



## chris75000 (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai téléchargé un magazine hors store de apple, je l'ai mis sur iBooks de mon mac mais il se synchronise pas avec mon iBooks de mon iPad air 2.
Comment ce fait il ?
Merci




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Lauange (5 Janvier 2016)

Salut, sous iTunes, clic sur ton iPad, puis sur livres et sélectionne les livres que tu veux synchroniser.


----------

